# EMT-B rejected post interview



## higgs2090 (Mar 19, 2015)

I applied for AMR for a part time position. Passed the written exam and I went in for a skills test 2 days ago. I had an excellent rapport with the Proctor during the skills test then I was immediately interviewed. I can't judge appropriately on how I did in the interview because I'm biased however I feel like I did well. Come to find out that I was not selected for the job. Obviously something didnt go well for me, however I truly do want to work for AMR here in San Diego, so I was wondering what would be defined as "professional courtesy" In terms of how long I should wait to re-apply for this position. Honestly I would like to immediately but I'm simply not sure. Thoughts?


----------



## Angel (Mar 19, 2015)

i think all AMRs make you wait 6 months before you can reapply. I wouldnt take it personally, I think each operation has something specific they are looking for. and for your own sanity, maybe AMR is IT for you...but apply other places. Get experience, and keep progressing. Applying to just one job, could leave you without one for a while.


----------



## higgs2090 (Mar 24, 2015)

my schedule is quite packed. I've put applications in for balboa ambulance, maxcare, air care, rural metro, pacific ambulance, Americare ambulance, AMR, and Falck. I'm a full time student but I'm available Fri-Mon to work. the only ones who have given me an interview so far is AMR, balboa, and maxcare. Maxcare and balboa arent able to work with my schedule at this time, and AMR hasnt told me the basis of the interview which is expected. Americare want to give me an interview part time but it wont be for a little while. The rest cannot work with my schedule at this time


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 24, 2015)

Maybe you didn't do so hot on skills? Like a critical fail that you overlooked? I dont know about that operation but other AMRs would toss you if you didn't have open availabilty. Also, are you a sociopath?


----------



## higgs2090 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm fairly certain most sociopaths would say no to whether they are or not, I'd like to think I'm not one so no I guess? As for the skills test I didnt hit any critical fails as the proctor told me. Atleast not to my knowledge. The only thing I could think of is the scheduling aspect of the job. However I informed them of the schedule prior to and was told that it would work fine if i went in part time. A lot of question marks from this whole process which is unfortunate considering they're probably going to win the city contract and I would love to bridge over and work ALS


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 24, 2015)

The way it usually works is:
1. They tell you what you will work
2. You say 'yes'
3. You figure out how to make it happen
4. Get rich*

* This one is not really true


----------



## higgs2090 (Mar 28, 2015)

unfortunately that doesn't necessarily work with my schedule considering I'm a full time student on the GI bill, thats essentially my income.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Mar 28, 2015)

Alex Higham said:


> unfortunately that doesn't necessarily work with my schedule considering I'm a full time student on the GI bill, thats essentially my income.



It is probably just the schedule, best not to dwell on it if you truly think you did nothing negative. For eg:

1- EMT guy 'A' is available from friday to monday
2- EMT guy identical in skill level and experience is available 7 days a week even though a P/T position was all that was offered

Who would you give the job to if you were in the employer's shoes?


----------



## higgs2090 (Mar 28, 2015)

irish i agree with you 100 percent. It's highly unfortunate that I didn't get the job but I think its best not to dwell on it and practice my basic interview etiquette/skills proficiency, I'm just going to apply the next time I get the chance however I'm not sure if 6 months is the norm to reapply like angel said.

PS Irish, excellent choice in profile picture


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 28, 2015)

Alex Higham said:


> _*irish i agree with you 100 percent.*_ It's highly unfortunate that I didn't get the job but I think its best not to dwell on it and practice my basic interview etiquette/skills proficiency, I'm just going to apply the next time I get the chance however I'm not sure if 6 months is the norm to reapply like angel said.
> 
> *PS Irish, excellent choice in profile picture*


I think you have a crush on Irish.


----------



## higgs2090 (Mar 28, 2015)

Lets not make it weird.....


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 28, 2015)

But that's kinda what I do.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 28, 2015)

Or maybe you smell. Or maybe you said something stupid in passing. Or maybe one of the guys that works there said to HR, "I know that guy, he's a tool" 

...it could be any reason at all.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 28, 2015)

Alex Higham said:


> unfortunately that doesn't necessarily work with my schedule considering I'm a full time student on the GI bill, thats essentially my income.


Well then you have identified your priorities. 

New employers want to be your priority unless the schooling you are doing will help them make more money in the long run... Generally, EMS does not require such schooling.

Even Paramedics are a dime a dozen and medics without any practical experience are even more prevalent.


----------



## higgs2090 (Mar 28, 2015)

I can speculate on why I got rejected all day, that wasn't exactly the reason i posted this which is definitely my bad as the title doesnt exactly show the point, just wondering if anyone knows how long I should wait to reapply


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 29, 2015)

Call AMR Ops and ask. Nothing unproffesional about it and maybe they remember you next time around.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 29, 2015)

Doesn't AMR have a 6 month waiting period? Or is that branch specific?


----------

